# Changing lodges



## fmasonlog (Oct 16, 2018)

Didn’t know where else to post this but, I need to know what is the procedure to change lodges. I am not wanting to be in my home lodge any longer: blue lodge. 

Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 16, 2018)

You need to check with your grand lodge.  I note that your profile says you are an EA. This is important as to whether you may do so.  It is also, with respect, important as to whether you know enough to know where you want to be.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 17, 2018)

fmasonlog said:


> Didn’t know where else to post this but, I need to know what is the procedure to change lodges. I am not wanting to be in my home lodge any longer: blue lodge.


It depends on your jurisdiction- different GLs, different procedures. You'll need to talk to the Secretary of your Lodge- he can guide you.


----------



## fmasonlog (Oct 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> You need to check with your grand lodge.  I note that your profile says you are an EA. This is important as to whether you may do so.  It is also, with respect, important as to whether you know enough to know where you want to be.



Sorry brother, I’m a MM, and 32nd Scottish Rite.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## fmasonlog (Oct 17, 2018)

Thank you all. I will speak to the secretary. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 17, 2018)

A suggestion: visit and find the new lodge first. If your GL allows dual affiliations, affiliate before demiting from your prior lodge.There are two reasons for this:  in some jurisdictions an unaffiliated Mason is limited on the number of times he can visit other lodges. Further, and I have seen this occur, there is always the chance you would not pass the ballot at the new lodge and would find yourself in an un-affiliated Mason.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> A suggestion: visit and find the new lodge first. If your GL allows dual affiliations, affiliate before demiting from your prior lodge.There are two reasons for this:  in some jurisdictions an unaffiliated Mason is limited on the number of times he can visit other lodges. Further, and I have seen this occur, there is always the chance you would not pass the ballot at the new lodge and would find yourself in an un-affiliated Mason.



I agree with this.  Really there should be no reason you HAVE to attend meetings at your current Lodge while you are looking for a new one.  From all of the District Visitations I have attended in my area I know where I would petition if there was some reason to change Lodges.  You are far better off Lodge shopping while still in good standing at your current Lodge.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> A suggestion: visit and find the new lodge first. If your GL allows dual affiliations, affiliate before demiting from your prior lodge.There are two reasons for this:  in some jurisdictions an unaffiliated Mason is limited on the number of times he can visit other lodges. Further, and I have seen this occur, there is always the chance you would not pass the ballot at the new lodge and would find yourself in an un-affiliated Mason.


AGREED! I've been in this boat for a year now. Affiliated with a lodge but can't get full clearance from previous GL. Here we are closing on another calendar and then what? I may be considered NPD in my previous state and then further hindering the chance to get in the NYGL.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> A suggestion: visit and find the new lodge first. If your GL allows dual affiliations, affiliate before demiting from your prior lodge.There are two reasons for this:  in some jurisdictions an unaffiliated Mason is limited on the number of times he can visit other lodges. Further, and I have seen this occur, there is always the chance you would not pass the ballot at the new lodge and would find yourself in an un-affiliated Mason.



Brother Glen nailed it again.  I was a life member of a lodge and a plural member of another.  I demitted from my "home lodge" . When I did this, my plural lodge became my home lodge and my life membership carried over.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> A suggestion: visit and find the new lodge first. If your GL allows dual affiliations, affiliate before demiting from your prior lodge.There are two reasons for this: in some jurisdictions an unaffiliated Mason is limited on the number of times he can visit other lodges. Further, and I have seen this occur, there is always the chance you would not pass the ballot at the new lodge and would find yourself in an un-affiliated Mason.


Excellent advice!


----------

